
First True-Scale Solar System Model Shows How Tiny We Are - Mz
Http://technabob.com/blog/2015/09/18/scale-solar-system-model/
======
ColinWright
I am left wondering how it is that this more "to scale" than any of these
other long-established scale models of the solar system:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_System_model#Scale_model...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_System_model#Scale_models_in_various_locations)

~~~
Mz
I am sure it is not. But it was the best article I could find on a new scale
model. The inaccurate title of the piece is unfortunate. I have also submitted
the more accurately titled video separately. The posting guidelines of HN
sometimes are frustrating. It can be challenging to find things that are both
good quality content and well titled. I try to err on the side of good
content.

